# Cheezecake Method.



## ronlsjr (Oct 6, 2011)

i just recieved the ota update 5.7.893 using cheezecake. i wonder if cheezecake will pull ice cream sandwitch when they start working on it.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## moset (Sep 22, 2011)

Fast and furious. How is it?


----------



## ronlsjr (Oct 6, 2011)

Its ok. It still has connection drops and i lost root and cant reroot.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## moset (Sep 22, 2011)

Bummer, did you use forever root b4?


----------

